# Advice on potential RV?



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking around at RV's and have stumbled upon this one:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1031751404/8d11d1d8.html

7.4l Petrol w/LPG conversion 26 foot RV.

It seems cheap for what it is, but I cant see any mention of tax or an MOT. Could you guys have a look and shed some light upon this thing? Is it worth heading over and having a look at it?

I've never owned or driven one, and though there's one picture and it looks like an old beast (but at the same time quite cool), I am sorely tempted to buy.

PS - if you like it, please dont buy it before me! :twisted:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello alexthecheese,
Not a bad price but bear in mind the Flair was the cheapest A class Fleetwood made and it shows. Also as it's been lived in full time it will show considerable signs of interior wear and tear.

It's probably just under the HGV weight but if you plan on towing a car do you have the license?

Great big cheap box on wheels.

Ray.


----------



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hello alexthecheese,
> Not a bad price but bear in mind the Flair was the cheapest A class Fleetwood made and it shows. Also as it's been lived in full time it will show considerable signs of interior wear and tear.
> 
> It's probably just under the HGV weight but if you plan on towing a car do you have the license?
> ...


Thanks Ray. I think the fact that it is so cheap AND already has the LPG conversion is so appealing. It also has 6 new tyres apparently, and interior has a full size shower.

What do you mean by the fact that it shows its cheap? :lol: As long as it has a fair bit of space isn't too shabby and I can make it my own I think it'd be OK.

I''ve asked for pics from the guy for the interior so can get a sense of what it's like on the inside. I'm on holiday from Saturday for a week so if it's still about when I get back I might go and have a look at it.

Where is the buyers guide for RV's on this site by the way?


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

From the RV Consumer Ratings Guide a 1993 Fleetwood Flair received these grades so I think that they can equally be applied to a 1992 version. The 1994 and 1995 vehicles received the same grades.

Value - 69% 
Reliability - 69% 
Highway Control - 49%. 
Use Type - Vacationing.

Gross Vehicle Axle Weights - 12,300lbs = 5591kg.

The Vacationing attribute is described as "Vacation use upto 60 days of moderate live-in activity. Temperature 30 - 60 fahrenheit."

Handling Characteristics are described as "probably be fatiguing for most people because the vehicle could wander and be difficult to steer most of the time."

Payload/capacity is 10%. "Cautionary in that overloading is easy if not carefully monitored". 554kg.

Stars awarded - 0 meaning Unacceptable.

Price when new $36,324. After 17 years depreciation $16,013.

If it were my decision, I would walk away.

EDIT:

Have a look at the RV Consumer Group web site.

Here is a LINK to a page about class A. Read especially the paragraph on Structural Integrity.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Alex,
As and when you get the pictures look carefully at the original fittings. Sometimes when the original American appliences go wrong they replace them with regular UK white goods. Horrible and cheap.
Floors get worn and replacement shag pile goes in. It's only got one air con but make sure it works and doesn't leak. 

The last Flairs I saw were brought in by a film hire company. They used these short Fleetwoods to tow whacking great 'honey wagons' and generators as well as facilities for the 'stars'. Check auto box and rear chassis.

I don't think the buyers guide would show American RV values accurately as there are so many imponderables.

Ray.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi its on a P30 chassis which is renowned for being a wanderer due to its narrow track. This will be made worse if its got a worn steering box, take it for a good run on a M/Way before buying, and see how often you need to correct the steering. The really bad ones can be frightening.

It has airbag front suspension, check that they don't leak, and you can't see any cracks. 

The chevy 7.4 petrol engine is a good reliable engine; but they are thirsty beasts, guy on another site was getting around 8 to the gallon from his, , you don't get the same MPG on LPG, expect about 20% less. He says its been "Jetted" so may be down on power.

Olley


----------



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, am not about to make a rash decision and buy it because it's cheap so really appreciate your input. The stability issues sound quite off-putting, particularly when the score they’ve given it is lower than the minimum they’d recommend for safe travel in a vehicle. I’ll have to get the guy to show it to me when it’s on the move.

What does he mean by jetting? If it’s down on power, would that be a problem? I’d rather better fuel economy than outright pace to be honest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello again Alex,
As Olly says the P30 can be a wobbly old chassis. It was originally designed for a 5 ton van but has been modified extensively for RV use and not always to the better.

But on a relatively short and light RV conversion with front air bags in good shape and correctly 'tracked' when fully loaded you can expect reasonable performance. 

The same chassis is used on some 36ft tag axle rigs. But the frame extensions leave a lot to be desired. The 454 pulls very well but overheats when loaded to excess. Manifolds suffered.

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Without repeating what's already been said, I think you can do a lot better than this van. Everything comes to those who wait. 

Dougie.


----------



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

asprn said:


> Without repeating what's already been said, I think you can do a lot better than this van. Everything comes to those who wait.
> 
> Dougie.


Very true. 

They sent me photos and tbh it looks a little _too_ lived in (no offence if this is your RV!), so I'll probably start looking for something else. I think something already with an LPG conversion is pretty key, as otherwise I'd be scared to use the thing. I have had a look on eBay, and there's this:

Ebay petrol RV

And I suppose I could get it converted to LPG, but then there's issue of conversion vs running costs. £2k is a lot of petrol (almost 5000 miles?), but then again it would assist with resale value.

There's so many things to consider!


----------



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

What about this one guys? 

1993 Gulfstream Crown Regis with Basement storage












> A\C, gas blow heating, king size bed, fridge freezer, microwave oven, gas hob and oven,
> washing machine and tumble dryer, separate shower and WC, rock & roll sofa,
> tv and dvd,roof top box, back box, rear view camera, side view camera, flip down screen,
> auto side step, full side awning, and window awning,
> ...


Another 7.4l Chevy LPG conversion, this time a 30 feet version. It's significantly more expensive, but at £18k seems quite reasonable for what it is. It looks to be in much better condition, and even has a washing machine. 8O

Anybody got any ideas on this one?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi looks like "Fordy's" he's emigrated to France, which is where his RV is, owned before by johnandsandywhite who lived in it for a number of years. 

Been well looked after. I believe fordy has spent a bit of money lately on it.

If it is his he's an ok guy.

Olley


----------



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

olley said:


> Hi looks like "Fordy's" he's emigrated to France, which is where his RV is, owned before by johnandsandywhite who lived in it for a number of years.
> 
> Been well looked after. I believe fordy has spent a bit of money lately on it.
> 
> ...


Wow, small world! I managed to cut off the end of the advert stating that the RV is in France.

Once I'm back from holiday I'll try and have a look if he hasn't already sold it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Alex.
Just my 2p worth but although an LPG conversion is great to have if it comes included in the deal. It's rarely worth the installation cost to have it installed.
You would have to do a colossal mileage or live for a very long time to break even.

Ray.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

lpg is currently 45pence a lltr cheaper than petrol so depending on mileage it could be sooner than you think.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

karlb said:


> lpg is currently 45pence a lltr cheaper than petrol so depending on mileage it could be sooner than you think.


Hi everyone surely you use more LPG than petrol so the cost even's out, as you end up with more power but the same running cost as you use twice as much LPG than petrol 
Brian and Marion


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

briannod said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> > lpg is currently 45pence a lltr cheaper than petrol so depending on mileage it could be sooner than you think.
> ...


have you got any links for the usage because when i have run lpg vans in the past there was hardly any difference, so where does the twice as much come from??

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1978339

have a quick read from someone who has done the lpg it is worth it.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bear in mind that LPG in France is quite a lot more expensive than England.

Why not go for a Diesel? Mine'll be for sale in a month or so...


----------

